# 2 In the Ring



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Not a problem - I don't believe it is frowned upon. I have only shown Whippets and IGs in conformation though... doubt it would be different in other breeds. :biggrin:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes you can enter more than one dog in a show.

In UKC is common for a breeder to bring their whole kennel to tack up points lol


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Not a big deal... my mom did this with her greys. Poor Memphis never had a chance though, lol


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

You can load the whole ring up with your own dogs if you want to. It isn't a problem! The only problem you may have is who will show the dogs if they all should make it to the winners ring? Then you put your best handler on the dog you really want to win. If you meet enough people, you can usually rustle up someone to take a dog in for you if you need to. Another issue is holding dogs ringside before their class. You will need help.


----------

